# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  مقاله:DOM چیست ؟

## babi_wd

مقاله:DOM چیست ؟

----------


## aidinwashere

سلام!
من مقاله شما و Wikipediaش رو هم خوندم, حتی استاندارد W3C رو هم مطالعه کردم ولی باز سر در نمیارم این DOM چیه. 
میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ بیشتر هدفم فهمیدن کاربردش توی AJAX هست.
اینو فهمیدم که باعث میشه با یک گذر (One Pass)  بشه به جای مورد نظر تو صفحه رسید, پس آیا چیزی مثله ساختار یه بانک اطلاعاتی هست؟ 
با تشکر.

----------

